# Trick or Treat, Smell my...Competition!



## Allysan (Oct 17, 2015)

​

Halloween is upon us and the Media Team is _thrilled_ to announce a positively _spook_tacular competition, to take place on our Facebook and Twitter pages. The theme is "Trick or Treat." Both poetry and prose will be accepted. The limits are as follows: Four lines for poetry and two sentences for prose/short story form. *Your entry must begin with the word 'Trick' to be valid!* Three entries will be chosen to receive a special treat, (a one month FoWF subscription) now get to work, you ghouls! But first, read the Terms and Conditions. They are frighteningly serious and failure to adhere could result in the untimely death of your entry.


Terms and Conditions:

1. One entry per person
2. Entries will be recorded by the Media Team as soon as possible after being received, any editing must therefore be done before they are recorded
3. Entries must be posted on our Facebook wall or Tweeted to @WritingForums
4. Contestants MUST be WF members with at least ten posts in order for entry to be valid
5. Contestants WF username must be included in entry, or PMed to Allysan separately, along with a copy of your entry
6.Those entering into the competition agree that WF may share the work on our social media pages and/or include it in our monthly newsletter
7. Winners will be chosen by the Media Team based on merit and not by chance
8. Entries close at 12:00 am EST on October,31st 2015, with prizes being drawn later that day






​


----------



## aj47 (Oct 21, 2015)

How do we connect our Twitter names to our usernames?


----------



## KellInkston (Oct 21, 2015)

Tweeted mine!


----------



## aj47 (Oct 21, 2015)

KellInkston said:


> Tweeted mine!


Me, too.


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 21, 2015)

astroannie said:


> How do we connect our Twitter names to our usernames?



You can't connect them, so to speak, but if you have spare characters you could include it in the tweet or it's probably just easier to PM Allysan and let her know which entry belongs to you.


----------



## Allysan (Oct 21, 2015)

astroannie said:


> How do we connect our Twitter names to our usernames?



I'm not sure that there is a way other than to just include it in your entry. If you don't have space you can PM me your entry, as long as you've tagged @WritingForums in your original post on twitter. Which, by the way I'm not sure if you have because I don't see your entry


----------



## am_hammy (Oct 23, 2015)

Been awhile since we've seen one of these. Expect a tweet from me very soon!


----------



## TKent (Oct 24, 2015)

I love it!! What a scary good idea


----------



## TKent (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey PEEPS,

There is still time to enter on Twitter and Facebook. Don't miss this opportunity to let your words shine  

www.twitter.com/writingforums

www.facebook.com/thewritingforums


----------



## TKent (Oct 28, 2015)

Signed, sealed, posted!


----------



## chrisatola (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi, 
What is the correct Facebook name to find the forum under? I didn't recognize the icons when I just searched the name Writing Forums...nor did I see any post about the Trick or Treat Competition...I don't have a twitter account but would like to submit an entry. Thanks!

Chris


----------



## aj47 (Oct 28, 2015)

If you're on a computer (not mobile) on the main page on the right is a link to WF on Facebook.


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 28, 2015)

chrisatola said:


> Hi,
> What is the correct Facebook name to find the forum under? I didn't recognize the icons when I just searched the name Writing Forums...nor did I see any post about the Trick or Treat Competition...I don't have a twitter account but would like to submit an entry. Thanks!
> 
> Chris



Here you go Chris:

https://www.facebook.com/TheWritingForums


----------



## Sonata (Oct 29, 2015)

Wot abaht those of us
 hoo do not do
Facebook or even
 terwitt terwoo

We are left out
and it isn't right
and why am I up
when I think it's still night?


----------



## aj47 (Oct 29, 2015)

Then you have the option of setting up a twitter and/or facebook account.  You're only "left out" if you want to be.


----------



## Allysan (Oct 29, 2015)

Sonata, a big part of the competition is to improve our Social Media interactions and to get the WF name out there. Join up on Twitter! Help us spread the word!


----------



## Sonata (Oct 29, 2015)

astroannie said:


> Then you have the option of setting up a twitter and/or facebook account.  You're only "left out" if you want to be.



They frighten me as they want too much personal information.


----------



## Allysan (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween! This competition closes in less than eight hours! Don't forget to enter!


----------

